# Suggestions for swordfish



## jeff1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Can anyone give me some good ideas for cooking swordfish steaks tonight. Cheers


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 1, 2013)

Swordfish overcooks and dries out quickly. Try a salsa verde. The kind that is a caper, shallot, parsley, mint, anchovy, lemon juice, olive oil, etc. 
Maybe sear on one side and then finish in the oven in the salsa verde. 
Search online for some other Italian/caper based salsa verde recipes, not the tomatillo version.....but that might be good too.


----------



## bschwartzcooks (Mar 1, 2013)

try poaching a thick filet in olive oil infused with tons of herbs...i like lavender, thyme, and marjoram


----------



## olpappy (Mar 1, 2013)

One time I went to a fishing industry promotional event and they had samples of different kinds of fresh fish to taste, they were just frying cubed samples of fish plain so people to could taste the differences between the different types without adding any other flavors. I could not believe how good the fish tasted without anything added to it. Since then I just fry it in a little butter on low heat being careful not to overcook it, fish cooks very quickly and the flavor is fantastic, just remove from the pan before it begins to get dry and eat ASAP after cooking. It's better to have it just barely cooked through, still moist, than to let it get dry or overcooked. In other words as soon as the color changes it's done and ready to eat as long as the center ain't pink.


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 1, 2013)

yeah was thinkign that oil poaching, similar to confit.


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll take mine grilled over Apple wood with a nice compound butter.


----------



## turbochef422 (Mar 1, 2013)

Parmesan crusted with a lemon caper sauce


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 1, 2013)

I like to grill it too with a little olive oil and herbs before cooking or grill and finish with a pan butter baste over slow heat and a little lemon juice. I like Chris' idea with an oven finish salsa verde.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 1, 2013)

Tequila lime marinade. Shallots garlic cilantro evoo s+p.


----------



## cclin (Mar 1, 2013)

marinade in white miso/olive oil /sugar/mince ginger/sake for 2~3 days. wipe clean & grill to golden brown color!!


----------



## K-Fed (Mar 1, 2013)

Herbed, grilled, red pepper vinaigrette, lemon parsley vinaigrette, balsamic reduction.


----------



## cnochef (Mar 1, 2013)

When I used to cater, one of my client's favorite dishes of mine was a simple pan-roasted swordfish with a pesto of fresh cilantro, pumpkin seeds, de-seeded jalapeno, lime juice, Parmesan cheese, garlic and extra virgin olive oil. So simple and delicious.


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2013)

Grilled with a brush of olive oil and salt, serve with a few good olives... Heaven.


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 1, 2013)

Just got back from a lunch of Swordfish Ceviche Tostadas...Awesome.


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 8, 2013)

Chunk, skewer and grill . . . then onto some fresh taco shells with some pico and guac - heavenly with the right boat drinks.


----------



## sw2geeks (Mar 9, 2013)

So how did it turn out? I normally grill it, but I normally grill everything.


----------

